# Legalize MMA in Every State



## Scout200 (Mar 30, 2011)

The UFC is continuing the push with legalizing the MMA in every state  (especially NY), which has been an ongoing struggle.. Recently,  (3/24/11) West Virginia became the 45th U.S. state to regulate the MMA!  When do you think this battle will end and every state will accept the  MMA?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 30, 2011)

I had no idea MMA wasn't legal in every state. I find that very odd. I'm sure it wont be that long before the other states get on the bandwagon.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 30, 2011)

Only a matter of time!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 31, 2011)

Why is MMA illegal in some states? Does that go for boxing too?


----------



## K831 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> Why is MMA illegal in some states? Does that go for boxing too?



I believe boxing is legal in every state. Which is odd, since boxing is more dangerous in the long run than MMA. Of course, legislatures legislate on things they know nothing about all the time. Just like the fight they had with MMA over gloves.


----------



## Scout200 (Apr 1, 2011)

K831 said:


> I believe boxing is legal in every state. Which is odd, since boxing is more dangerous in the long run than MMA. Of course, legislatures legislate on things they know nothing about all the time. Just like the fight they had with MMA over gloves.



Very true!! Well the five states left are  Connecticut, New York, Vermont, Wyoming, and Alaska.  Every time it seems like we're a step  closer in New York, we take two steps back.


----------

